# USB (female) - RJ45 (male) adapter: are they available?



## timclyma (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi all.

I would just like to know if there is such a thing as a "USB (female) - RJ45 (male) adapter"?

Reason being that - here in England (UK), USB ADSL modems are popular. I've got one and need to connect it to an RJ45 firewall socket.

Is it possible or do I have to invest in a new Ethernet-ADSL modem? :question: 

Many thanks for any light you can throw onto this issue.

Tim.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is the part you are looking for http://www.connecttech.net/product_info.php?products_id=1448

I have never heard of anyone trying this. If no one else answers here we may move this thread over to networking and get their input.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

I know people use these with camcorders but am I right in thinking that the modem would need to draw power from somewhere.Which as far as I know it couldn't do via firewire.
Please feel free to correct me here.


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Most modems draw power from a wall socket, not through USB, so that should be a non-issue. I've never heard of a USB-RJ45 bridge before, though.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Raggedtoad said:


> Most modems draw power from a wall socket...


Do you mean a mains power supply ...... only I've got 3 broadband modems here that just plug in the USB and the other wire to the phoneline? :4-dontkno 
Just wonderin' ....not arguing. :grin:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

He wants to convert the data out of the modem from usb to RJ45 with this converter.

Anyone know if this will work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope. If there was an easy way, there'd be routers that supported it. :smile:


----------



## badams9258 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been looking for one here in the US but have only been able to find them in the UK. Check out Amazon.com.UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Female-Male-Ethernet-Connector-Adaptor/dp/B000MHO3Q8


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys, those are for "universal" cable kits, I have such a kit. They're NOT designed to do what the original poster has in mind, it's just a bunch of different ends so you don't have to carry a bunch of cables.

Take a close look at this kit, it's the one that I have: http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-28270-Mobile-Retractable/dp/B000WU2FAQ

You'll see if has all sorts of "converters", but they're only intended to allow you to build a cable to connect almost any device you might run across and not have a cable for. They do no conversion of the signal levels or other translations.


----------



## tronic vision (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a USB to LAN RJ45 Ethernet 10Mb/100Mb network adapter that has a male RJ45 connector on one end and a female USB connector on the other. It is usually used for connecting USB modems to a LAN router’s RJ45 port instead of connecting it directly to a computer. It can be used to provide Internet to the whole network through one USB modem connected to the router and not having to use a dedicated computer to use the modem. However, since RJ45 ports on routers do not have bus power like computer USB ports, the modem needs to have an external power supply to work properly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

old thread will now be closed


----------

